# هل سينصر الله الملظوم يوم القيامه ؟



## الحقيقة والحق (1 أكتوبر 2017)

كثير ما نسمع عن ارهابين تابوا واعتنقوا المسيحيه فالسؤال كيف سياخذ الله حق الضحايا الذين ماتوا  على ايديهم قبل توبتهم سواء كانوا مسلمين او هندوس او ملحدين .. الخ .. بما ان القاتل تاب وامن بالمسيح ؟

خطر على بالي السؤال حينما تذكرت محاججة الملحد " ايمانويل كانت " الذي قال كان  حتى لو كنا لا نؤمن بوجود الله علينا ان نعيش كما لو ان الله موجود ، وقال .. بما ان الحياه تنتهي بدون انصاف المظلوم وعقاب الظالم فيجب ان يكون هناك شي بعد هذه الحياة .. واذا امنا ان هناك شي بعد هذه الحياة فلا بد ان نؤمن ان هناك شخص سوف يحاسب لكي ينصف المظلوم ويعاقب الظالم ..!

فهل فعلا هناك عقاب للظالم وانصاف للمظلوم يوم القيامه ؟ وكيف سينصف الله الملظوم وهو غير مسيحي وغير مؤمن وكيف سيعاقب الظالم بعد ان تاب ورجع للمسيح ؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (1 أكتوبر 2017)

سلام للجميع,

الأخ الحقيقة و الحق,

للأجابة على سؤالك القيم, يجب كتابة كتاب باكمله ليتكلم عن ماهية المسيحية و عمل السيد المسيح و مدى تأثيره ( ماضي- حاضر- مستقبل).

لقد اقتص الرب من هؤلاء المجرمين بالقصاص العادل و لكن العقاب لم يقع عليهم هم, بل على "رجل الاوجاع و مختبر الحزن" الرب يسوع المسيح.

فالمظلوم لن ينتظر للابدبة لياخذ حقه, بل من الفي سنة كل مظلوم أخذ حقه.

معلومة صغيرة على هامش الكلام:

ليس هناك يوم دينونة  يقف فيه الصالح و الطالح معا أمام الله. 
من أمن بالمسيح و عمله الكفاري لن يأتي الى دينونة. لن يقف امام الله منتظرا بقلق الى اين سيذهب "جنة ام نارّ ؟

حتى و لو كان قاتلا , كما تفضلت و سألت, ان امن بالمسيح يصح عليه القول:
"قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ"
كل سجلات خطاياه محيت تماما و لن يكون وجود لها. العدل اخذ مجراه بالعقاب الالهي الذي وقع على ذاك الذي لم يعرف خطية و لم يكن في فمه غش. ذاك الذي لم يعرف خطية, جِعل خطية لأجلنا.

يوجد أمل لكل خاطئ يؤمن بالمسيح , ليتخلص من كلمة "محكوم عليه" و تصبح "لاحكم عليه". ليتخلص من عذاب أبدي الى نعيم أبدي. لا يجب عليه أن يفعل شيئا ليحصل على هذا الخلاص. تكفي التفاتة واحد للرب يسوع و الايمان الحقيقي به :

"اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ."

كل المودة


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (1 أكتوبر 2017)

موضوع المجرم الذي تاب تغفر خطاياه وتمحو بدم المسيح فهذا الامر هو بينه وبين ربه والقانون لا يعرف هذا الشي ! القانون يعاقب كل مجرم على فعلته فلن يعفي القانون عن مجرم لمجرد اعتذار واسف وتوبه بل سيتم عقابه على فعلته سواء بالسجن او بالاعدام حسب جرمه وبالتالي الضحيه يكون اخذ حقه بالقانون !

لكن ان يتوب انسان ويؤمن بالمسيح وتمحى خطاياه والضحيه يموت بدون ان يؤخذ حقه فلا اعتقد ان هذا الامر مقبول ولا منطقي بل في منتهى الظلم !

فتاه مثلا اغتصبت ثم قتلت والمغتصب والقاتل تاب وامن بالمسيح وغفرت له خطاياه ! طيب والفتاه الي فعل معها هذا العمل الوحشي من سياخذ حقها والتي ماتت بلا ذنب جراء عمل وحشي وهي ليست مسيحيه وغير مؤمنه ! 

ام لمجرد انها ليست مسيحيه فلا حق لها عند الله لانها ستذهب للجحيم !!!! وهذا امر غير مقبول فلا يمكن ان نقتل اي انسان بحجة انه غير مسيحي ونقول ما هو ذاهب للنار في النهايه !


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (3 أكتوبر 2017)

الزميل الحقيقة و الحق,

عذرا, لكن اعتقد انك لم تقرأ اجابتي جيدا, و قد يكون العيب فيّ

القانون أخذ مجراه. و العقوبة طبقت على المجرم. هذا تم في شخص السيد المسيح بموته" النيابي" على الصليب:

"مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا"

عدل الله تم , و الضحية الان تستطيع أن "تنام" ( اذا صح القول) مرتاحة .


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أكتوبر 2017)

أستاذنا الحبيب "*الحقيقة والحق*": شكرا على السؤال القيم كعادتك. هذه المرة استطعت أن تكسر خلوتي وأن تدفعني مرة أخرى للكتابة دفعا.   سؤالك يحتاج كما قال أستاذنا "*مصلوب لأجلي*" إلى كتاب كامل، وربما كتب، حتى تتبين حقا الإجابة المسيحية عليه ويقتنع العقل أيضا بها (ما استطعنا، لأن بالسؤال أبعاد ومعان روحية يتوقف إدراكها على "*حال القلب*" لا "*فطنة العقل*"). 


  *أولا: التأســيس*

 *المسيحية ابتداء ليست "ديانة". *أنت تنظر إلى المسيحية باعتبارها ديانة وتعتقد أن المسيحي هو ذلك الذي يحمل بأوراقه الرسمية صفة "مسيحي"! غير أن هذا ليس هو المسيحي الذي نتحدث عنه هنا. بعض هؤلاء "المسيحيين" ليسوا مسيحيين أصلا حتى وإن كانوا يحملون بأوراقهم صفة المسيحي ويذهبون إلى الكنيسة كل صباح! «ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يذهب ملكوت السماوات»! بل إن بعض هؤلاء "المسيحيين" ـ حتى وإن كانوا باسم المسيح يأتون بالعجائب والمعجزات ـ بالعكس ينكرهم المسيح كليا يوم يلقاهم ويطردهم عنه طردا: «*كثيرون *سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب! أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟ حينئذ أصرح لهم: *إني لم أعرفكم قط*! *اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم*»! فمَن هو إذاً المسيحي حقا؟


 المسيحي ببساطة هو إنسان "*تأله*"، إنسان يحيا في "*وحدة*" مع الله، وأفضل من هذا وذاك نقول إنسان دخل في "*شركة*" مع الله، وهو ما نفضله خاصة بالشرق حتى نتجنب سوء الفهم والخلط. غير أن هذه كلها مترادفات في النهاية. لماذا؟ لأن الإنسان لا يدخل أبدا بأية وحدة أو شركة حقيقية مع الله ما لم *ينكر ذاته *أولا، تماما وكليا. لابد أن يغيب الإنسان عن ذاته قبل أن يتحقق له هذا الهدف الأسمى. «أحيا *لا أنا*، بل المسيح يحيا فيّ»! الوحدة مع الله من ثم لا تعني أن "إنسانا" اتحد مع "إله"، بل تعني ببساطة أنه هو سبحانه "الواحد" الموجود ولا سواه! لم يعد هناك "اثنان" إنسان وإله حتى يتحدا معا، بل غاب الإنسان نفسه في النور فلم يعد من ثم موجودٌ حقا سوى الله. هكذا جاز القول أيضا إن هذا الإنسان "تأله"! هل يعني التأله أن الإنسان ذاته صار إلها؟ بالعكس تماما: التأله يعني أن الإنسان الذي يحجب الله ـ كسحابة تحجب الشمس ـ قد خرج تماما من الصورة وتلاشى، من ثم عندما غاب هو أشرقت شمس الله التي كان وجوده يحجبها ويخفيها. 

 غير أن هذا هو "*الكمال*" المسيحي! سيكون من المبالغة أن نزعم أو أن نطلب هذه الدرجة الأعلى والمنزلة الأسمى من كل مسيحي قبل أن نعطيه صفة "المسيحي الحقيقي". من ناحية أخرى: هذا هو أيضا "*الوعي*" الكامن بأعماق المسيحية، الذي يشكّل وجدان المسيحي ويوجّه أفكاره وأفعاله وسائر حياته. هذا هو "*محور*" الحياة المسيحية كلها ومراد كل مسيحي، مشتهى قلبه وغاية أمانيه. المسيحي الحقيقي بالتالي ـ وإن لم يبلغ بعد "كمال الوحدة" أو "تمام الشركة" التي يطمح إليها ـ هو الإنسان القائم على أي حال دائما في حضرة الله، الواقف أبدا في نوره، الناظر في كل حين إلى وجهه، الباحث في كل وقت عن مرضاته، الموافق في كل فعل لمشيئته، المتوكل في كل أمر على قدرته، المرنم في كل مكان باسمه، الباذل لكل الخليقة دون استثناء من فيض محبته ورحمته. هذا هو "*المسيحي الحقيقي*"! 


 *سؤالك بالتالي*: بينما أنت تسأل عن "المسيحي حسب الديانة"، نجيبك نحن هنا ونقصد "المسيحي الحقيقي"، هذا الذي شرحناه! فعذرا أخي الحبيب: لابد أن يتأسس أولا بيننا فهم مشترك، لأن السؤال دقيق وحساس ولا يحتمل أي خلط. إذا كنت تسأل عن "المسيحي حسب الديانة" فشأنه شأن أي إنسان آخر: يتولى الله أمره يوم يلقاه. أما إذا كنت تسأل عن "المسيحي الحق" ـ بغض النظر تماما عما تقول بطاقة الهوية ـ فعندئذ وقد فهمنا مَن هو المسيحي الحق فالإجابة أنه بالطبع ـ بل بنفس منطقك ـ لا "عقوبة" عليه في اليوم الأخير. لماذا؟  

 . . . . . . . .​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*ثانيا: الإجابـــة*

الآن وقد أدركنا مَن هو المسيحي الحقيقي (ونكتفي فيما يلي فقط بكلمة "المسيحي" طلبا للاختصار) نستطيع أن نفهم على نحو أفضل أن المسألة ليست على الإطلاق مسألة "ديانة". هذه حساباتنا نحن البشر، ولا نملك سواها، أما السماء فلها حسابات أخرى.

هذا المسيحي باختصار ـ لكي يصير مسيحيا ـ لابد أن "*يتجدد*" أولا. لابد أن يصير "*إنسانا جديدا*". إن الله حرفيا يعيد "خلق" الإنسان كي يصير مسيحيا هكذا بالمعنى الذي شرحناه. وهو خلق روحي لا شكلي مادي، من ثم لا يظهر للعين ولا تراه، لكنه "تجديد" حقيقي، *حرفي لا مجازي.* المسيحي ببساطة "يخلع الإنسان العتيق" حسب تعبير الكتاب ويصير إنسانا جديدا. «إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو *خليقة جديدة*. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هو ذا الكل قد صار جديدا».

سؤالك أو اعتراضك بالتالي منطقي تماما، على الأقل حسب منطق هذا العالم. لابد من "عقاب" المجرم الذي فعل وفعل. نعم، ولكن هذا المجرم *لم يعد موجودا بالأساس *ـ مرة أخرى حرفيا لا مجازيا! لقد تجدد كليا حتى أعمق أعماقه. هذا الذي تراه ـ إن كان في المسيح حقا ـ ليس هو نفس المجرم أبدا وإن كان يشبهه. هذا "خليقة جديدة"، قطعا ويقينا وبنص الكتاب، "جدّد" الله حرفيا خلقته، أخذ عنه الإنسان العتيق وأنشأه إنسانا جديدا. فإن كان إنسانا جديدا، بل إنسانا "آخر" جملة وتفصيلا، أصبح توقيع أي عقاب عليه بالعكس *ظلما لا عدلا. *هذا الإنسان لم يفعل في الحقيقة أي جريمة يًعاقب عليها ـ لأنه ببساطة "*جديد*"!


ما يصعب على العقل "المادي" استيعابه حقا هنا هو فقط أن "*الإنسان العتيق*" نفسه يبدو هكذا كما لو أنه "*هرب بفعلته*"! ولكن هذا غير صحيح بالمرة ـ لا مسيحيا ولا حتى روحيا بوجه عام. 

*أما مسيحيا:* فقد تلقي المسيح ذاته هذا العقاب! هذا هو ما كان أستاذنا "مصلوب لأجلي" يشرحه وقد أجاد وفيما كتبه الكفاية. يقول الكتاب نصا: «عالمين هذا: أن إنساننا العتيق قد *صُـلب *معه». من ثم لم يهرب أبدا الإنسان العتيق بفعلته وإنما "صُـلب" في المسيح! أليس لأجل ذلك هو "الفادي" الذي افتدى جميع الخطاة؟

أضف إلى ذلك: إن المسيح لم يصلب منذ ألفي عام ونحن هنا اليوم نفعل ما نريد "على حسه"! لا يا أخي الحبيب هذا فهم خاطئ. *المسيح يُصلب الآن في هذه اللحظة في الجلجثة! *الخطيئة التي أقترفها الآن دون مبالاة يحمل المسيح "*الآن*" عقوبتها في هذه اللحظة نفسها ويتألم "الآن" بسببها وينسفك دمه الزكي لأجلها. الزمن "وهم" لا يوجد إلا بالعقل. ليس هناك بالواقع ـ ولا حتى علميا ـ ماض وحاضر ومستقبل. هذا هو فقط "الإطار" الذي يعمل فيه العقل، ولذلك لا يستطيع العقل استيعاب هذا الذي نقول أبدا أو حتى تخيّـله. ولكن تبقى الحقيقة: كل ما يحدث إنما يحدث "*الآن*" وليس هناك سوى "الآن" دائما! نحن نشبه مسافرا بالقطار لا يرى الصورة الكلية وإنما فقط "تتوالى" المناظر والأشجار و"تتابع" عليه من نافذة القطار. هذه النافذة هي العقل: لا يملك إلا أن يرى الأحداث والأشياء هكذا بعضها وراء بعض. أما لو خرجنا من القطار وارتفعنا بما يكفي فسنرى أن جميع المناظر والأشجار لا تتابع حقا وتتوالى وإنما كلها موجود وقائم "الآن" بالفعل!  

*السيد المسيح من ثم هنا والآن يا سيدي.* *السيدة البتول هنا والآن يا سيدي، تعطر الأرض بالميلاد المجيد. الشفاء والفداء والأنوار والبركات وكل مجد وإعجاز وكرامة هنا والآن يا سيدي. *نحن لا نذهب لكي "نتناول" من مذبح في كنيسة بل نذهب إلى جلجثة إلى الصليب ذاته إلى الجسد المبارك نفسه وعينه. *"الولادة" و"الصليب" و"القيامة" *هذه كلها ليست أحداثا "تاريخية" ذهبت، أحداثا "ماضية" وانتهت، بل وقائع *"حاضرة" بالفعل قائمة ماثلة هنا والآن، في نفس هذه اللحظة،* بغض النظر تماما عما تراه عيوننا أو تعتقد عقولنا أو يقول منطقنا.


*وأما روحيا *بوجه عام ليس فقط مسيحيا: فلا تتصور أبدا يا أخي أن من السهل على "إرهابي" أو "مجرم" أن يصير "مسيحيا حقيقيا" بالمعنى الذي ذكرناه. إن التوبة التي لابد أولا أن يقدمها والدموع التي لابد أن يذرفها والندم والمرارة والآلام التي يجب أن يكابدها قبل أن يدخل إلى حضرة القدوس ـ ناهيك عن أن يتحد معه ـ تفوق قطعا ويقينا كل عقاب. إنه يُصلب نفسيا وروحيا وحتى أعمق أعماقه وإن لم يشهد جسده الظاهر أية عقوبات. بل إن هذه الدموع والمعاناة والآلام هي نفسها ما يغسله وما يُذيب ويفكك "إنسانه العتيق"، قبل أن تشمله نعمة الله أخيرا فتقيمه من حضيض القاع "خلقا جديدا"، إنسانا يحمل بحق "جنسية السماء"!    

* * *​ 
أطلنا كثيرا ولكن لا يكتمل حديثنا دون الإشارة ولو باختصار إلى *الضحية *أيضا. أخي الحبيب: كل ما ذكرناه هنا ينطبق على الجاني سيان كانت الضحية "مسيحية" أو "غير مسيحية". كيف عرفت أن هذا يصنع فرقا؟ لماذا تفترض أن "ديانة" الضحية لها أية علاقة بالأمر؟

غير أنك لابد أن تدرك أولا، بغض النظر عن الجاني والضحية كليهما، أن الله بالأساس لا "*يعاقب*" أحدا على الإطلاق، آمن أو لم يؤمن، تاب أو لم يتب! هذا المفهوم "البوليسي" ليوم االدينونة مفهوم أرضي لا ينطبق على السماء. وهذا لا شك موضوع مستقل بحد ذاته، كتبنا عنه سابقا وأتينا بشواهده وبعضا من أقوال قديسينا عن الأمر فابحث عنه. نذكر *الخلاصة *هنا إذاً باختصار: إن الله يا أخي الحبيب *لا "يعاقب" أحدا ولا "يعذب" أحدا ولم يصنع أبدا أي "جحيم"* يتلظي باللهيب لكي يضع فيه خليقته. بل *الخليقة ذاتها *هي التي تعذب نفسها بخطاياها وهي التي تصنع جحيمها وتدخل فيه عمدا بإرادتها. كما أن الشمس تشرق على الطين فيجف ويتصلب بينما على الشمع فينصهر ويسيل، رغم أنها نفس الشمس الواحدة، كذلك عندما تشرق شمس الله علينا يوم لقائه: سيجدها البار *نــورا*، نعيما وفرحا يفوق كل وصف، بينما نفس الشمس سيجدها المجرمون *نــارا*، جحيما وعذابا لا يُطاق! *الله المحبة من ثم واحد لا يتغير*، كما أنه سبحانه يتعالى فوق كل "غضب" و"انتقام" و"كراهية". نحن الذين نتغير ونحن الذين نقترب أو نبتعد ونحن الذين نصنع مصيرنا هنا قبل أن ننتقل إلى هناك.


القضية من ثم يا أخي الحبيب ـ إجمالا في الختام ـ ليست أبدا "ديانة" الضحية أو "توبة" الجاني. كل ما نكتب هنا ويكتبه سوانا هو في النهاية فقط لأجل *الشرح والتقريب والتبسيط. *أما القضية الحقيقية فهي فقط *قلوبنا*: هل نأتيه في اليوم الأخير ـ جناة كنا أم ضحايا ـ *بقلب حيّ *ينبض باسمه، يحتمل من ثم إشراق وجهه بل يتلألأ في نوره ويسعد ببهائه ويرفل مبتهجا فيما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان، أم *بقلب ميت *بالخطايا وبذات صاحبه دون ذات الله، يستشعر من ثم النور نارا والبهاء بحيرات لهيب والنعيم بالعكس جحيما تتقافز فيه الشياطين؟

* * *​
عذرا للإطالة، مع خالص محبتي وشكري مرة أخرى للسؤال القيم. نصلي أن يفيض الله بنعمته على قلبك وقلوبنا فينكشف عنا الحجاب لنرى ما لم نكن نراه ونعرف ما لم نكن نعرفه وندرك أخيرا أنه حقا وحده ولا سواه نور الأنوار وحقيقة الحقائق، غاية الأماني ونهاية المعاني.  

* * *​​


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2017)

باختصار كدة
من مات على يد قاتل او غيرة
دينوتة على راسة هو وليس غيرة
لان ربنا وضح ان الانسان يجب او يحاول ان يكون مستعد لساعة انتقالة فى اى لحظة 
ام موضوع ان قاتل ندم وتاب فهذة ترجع لدينونة اللة العادلة وليس للانسان سوى محاولة ان يقدم للة  توبة صادقة على ما اقترفة
سواء بارادة او بدون حسب صلاتنا الربانية اللى  علمها لينا ربنا
فحسب كلامك اخى
القديس موسى الاسود كان ارهابى اقترف كل الخطايا وتاب واصبح من قديسى الكنيسة ولا اية رايك


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أكتوبر 2017)

* 
إيضـــــــاح*

أسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا. :16_4_10: أعتذر عن أي لبس أو خلط حدث نتيجة بعض ما ذكرناه اختصارا دون تفصيل، خاصة فيما يتعلق بقضية النعيم والجحيم. للأسف ليس كل الناس سواء، شئنا أم أبينا، سيان من حيث قابلية الفهم، أو نقاوة القلب، أو جدية البحث وصدق الرغبة في التعلم، أو حتى أسلوب السؤال والاستفسار ولياقة الخطاب والمحاورة. أفضّـل من ثم أن أضع هذه الإيضاحات بوجه عام لكل من يهمه الأمر دون تخصيص، كما أعتبرها تتمة لرسالتي التي ذكرت بالفعل أنها الأخيرة هنا فأرجو فضلا رفع الحرج.


*أولا:* الجحيم واللهيب والنار والعذاب وسائر هذه المعاني كما وردت بالكتاب "*حقائق*" لا ننكرها ولا نشك أبدا بوجودها ولا نحاول حتى تأويلها. ليس "وجود" أو "عدم وجود" هذه الأهوال هو ما كنا بصدده. بل بالعكس نؤكد على وجودها، قطعا ويقينا، وكما ورد بالكتاب. ما كنا بصدده هو تحديدا: من أين أتت هذه الأهوال؟ كيف نشأت؟ مَن الذي بناها أو خلقها؟ ما هي طبيعتها وما جوهرها؟ هذا ـ وهذا فقط ـ هو ما كان يعنينا. نقول بالتالي مرة أخرى بوضوح: إن* الله سبحانه هو ذاته النور والنعيم والفرح لكل بار وهو ذاته النار والجحيم والعذاب لكل فاجر.* فإذا كان الكتاب يقول إن هناك مثلا "*نار*"، إذاً علمنا يقينا أن "النار" هي "الواقع" الذي سيعيشه الخاطئ وهي "الصورة" التي سوف يراها، ولكن ليس لأن الله خلق نارا بالفعل، وإنما لأن "*قلب*" هذا الفاجر هكذا يستقبلها ـ قلب هذا الفاجر نفسه هو ما يستشعر نور الله نارا ويرى بهاء وجهه لهيبا وسناء حضرته جحيما! بل إن "*المحبة*" ذاتها هي عين عذابه، المحبة هي جحيمه، نفس المحبة الواحدة التي هي أيضا فردوس الأبرار!

*ثانيا:* ليس هذا الذي نقول فكرا "حداثيا" أتينا به من عندنا، بل هو قول الأوائل أنفسهم، شيوخنا الآباء الذين سلمونا هذا الإيمان نقيّـا بهيّـا قبل أن يتشوه بخرافات القرون الوسطى وهلوسات عصور الظلام. هذا قول السادات الأكابر *القديس باسيليوس الكبير، القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي، القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس، القديس إسحق السرياني، القديس يوحنا السلمي،* وغيرهم من الكبار ناهيك عن الصغار. (يراجع فضلا كتاب: الحياة بعد الموت، ترجمة د. نيفين سعد، أو خلاصة الكتاب أيضا مترجمة بهذا المقال). 

*ثالثا *وأخيرا: كقاعدة عامة في تفسير الكتاب المقدس نعيد ما ذكرناه سابقا في موضع آخر فنقول: إن الله سبحانه عز وجل وتعالى منزه تنزيها *كاملا ومطلقا* فوق *كل* *لغاتنا وكل أفكارنا وكل أفهامنا.* رغم ذلك، ولأن الوحي الشريف وجب أن يصلنا في لغة بشرية، انتسبت إلى الله بالضرورة مفاهيم وصفات تتعارض مع هذا التنزيه ولا يمكن أن تؤخذ حرفيا. هكذا تأسست في علم اللاهوت قاعدة يجب ألا ننساها (على الأقل ما دام الجميع الآن يجلسون على مقاعد التفسير، حتى المسلمين! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). تقول هذه القاعدة: «*كل صفة تستحيل حقيقتها على الله تُفسر بلازمها*». من ثم إذا قيل بالكتاب مثلا إن الله "غاضب"، والغضب صفة "*تستحيل*" على الله لأنه غليان الدم في العروق تنزه سبحانه عن ذلك، لا نأخذ عندئذ هذا الغضب حرفيا بل نعرف أن المراد "*لازم*" الغضب ـ كوقوع العذاب مثلا على المغضوب عليه. (يراجع فضلا موسوعة علم اللاهوت، الجزء الأول، للأب ميخائيل مينا).

من ثم عندما نتحدث اليوم عن العقاب والعذاب والجحيم وكل ذلك، علينا أيها الأحباء أن نتذكر، أن الله في عليائه يتنزه سبحانه ويتعالى فوق كل أفكارنا وصورنا وخيالاتنا عن هذا الأمر: عن أي "غضب" تجاه أي إنسان، عن أية "شهوة" للانتقام، عن أي "ميل" أو "نزوع" أو "جنوح" أو "مزاج" أو "تغيير"، وعن أية "رغبة" سادية للتعذيب حتى لو كان تعذيب الخطاة والمجرمين! 


أتمنى أن نكون بهذا قد أزلنا كل لبس أو خلط. تحياتي للأحباء جميعا (مَن تبقى منهم على الأقل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)، مع شكري الخاص مرة أخرى لصاحب الموضوع "الحقيقة والحق" هذا الباحث الجميل، سلام الله لكم ونعمته معكم دائما آمين. 

* * *​ 
​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (6 أكتوبر 2017)

سلام للجميع,



> ( هل سينصر الله المظلوم يوم القيامة ) ؟


الجواب : عدل الله تم من الفي سنة 



> وَمَنْ قَالَ : يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.( متى : 5 : 22 )


هذه النار بالأصل :"النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ"
لم يخلق جهنم الله من البدئ للانسان , بل للشيطان.

 33 لأَنَّ «تُفْتَةَ» مُرَتَّبَةٌ مُنْذُ الأَمْسِ، مُهَيَّأَةٌ هِيَ أَيْضًا لِلْمَلِكِ، عَمِيقَةٌ وَاسِعَةٌ، كُومَتُهَا نَارٌ وَحَطَبٌ بِكَثْرَةٍ. نَفْخَةُ الرَّبِّ كَنَهْرِ كِبْرِيتٍ تُوقِدُهَا. (اشعياء 30)

يمتد تأثير هذه النار على الروح و النفس و الجسد. لا تحرق بل تعذب!لتوضيح ذلك, هناك قصة في العهد القديم ( مع بعد التفسير الا ان التماثل قريب): عندما نادى الرب موسى من وسط العليقة ,كانت  "الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ، وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ"! هكذا يمكن ان تكون الاجساد في جهنم . تتوقد من العذاب, لكن لا تحترق .

ما هي ماهية هذه النار؟ لا أعلم و لا أريد أن اعلم. 

من أجبر الانسان على الذهاب الى جهنم؟ لا أحدّ
قال الله قديما :قَدْ جَعَلْتُ قُدَّامَكَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْمَوْتَ. الْبَرَكَةَ وَاللَّعْنَةَ. فَاخْتَرِ الْحَيَاةَ ..

هل أختار الانسان الحياة , كلا . بل قال لله :"ابْعُدْ عَنَّا، وَبِمَعْرِفَةِ طُرُقِكَ لاَ نُسَرُّ"

أمهل الله الانسان, ثم أمهل , فأمهل .و بعدين؟

أَمْ تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ، غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ؟  5 وَلكِنَّكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَتِكَ وَقَلْبِكَ غَيْرِ التَّائِبِ، تَذْخَرُ لِنَفْسِكَ غَضَبًا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَضَبِ وَاسْتِعْلاَنِ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ الْعَادِلَةِ

من يذخر لنفسه الغضب؟ الانسان.من يمشي برجليه طوعا لجهنم؟ الانسان.


----------



## كمال شاكر (8 أكتوبر 2017)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> الزميل الحقيقة و الحق,
> 
> عذرا, لكن اعتقد انك لم تقرأ اجابتي جيدا, و قد يكون العيب فيّ
> 
> ...


قول الرب للتلاميذ بعد قيامته من الأموات: "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 20: 23)
فادا امسكت لن يغفر الاب السماوي حتى يغفر التلميد للمخطئ
لنفترض يا مصلوب لاجلي لك ابنان أحدهما قتل الاخر. و أتى القاتل ليطلب منك السماحة. هل ستسامح القاتل. او انك ستسأل عن أين المقتول و لمادا قتله. وعندما يجيب القاتل . من عدالة الاب أن يسمع للطرف الاخر. لما يستمع الأب للمقتول  أمام القاتل . من الطبيعي أن يطلب القاتل من المقتول المسامحة. ان رفض المقتول ان يسامح للقاتل . فان الاب لن يسامح المقتول بخصوص خطايا قام بها المقتول أثناء حياته . فمن مصلحة المقتول أن يصافح مقابل مصافحة الاب للمقتول 
ان لم تغفر لابنك القاتل الدي قتل ابنك فالاب السماوي لن يغفر لك

"واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضًا للمذنبين إلينا... فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم السماوي. وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضا زلاتكم" (مت 6: 12 و14 و15).


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أكتوبر 2017)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> فهل فعلا هناك عقاب للظالم وانصاف للمظلوم يوم القيامه ؟



*سؤالك هذا غريب نوعًا ما 

لأنك تُحَدد العقاب فى وقت محدد هو يوم القيامة 

لماذا لا يكون عقاب الله لهذا الإنسان على الأرض قبل يوم القيامة ؟؟

يعنى مثلًا 

تعالى و أنظر كلام السيد المسيح لبطرس الرسول عندما قطع أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة :
[Q-BIBLE]
وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ.
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ!
[/Q-BIBLE]

إذن يوجد عقاب على الأرض 

______________


تعالى أيضًا و أنظر مثال لشخصية مشهورة فى الكتاب المقدس

شاول الطرسوسى (بولس الرسول)
[Q-BIBLE]
وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ رَاضِياً بِقَتْلِهِ

وَأَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ يَسْطُو عَلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ وَهُوَ يَدْخُلُ الْبُيُوتَ وَيَجُرُّ رِجَالاً وَنِسَاءً وَيُسَلِّمُهُمْ إِلَى السِّجْنِ.

أَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ يَنْفُثُ تَهَدُّداً وَقَتْلاً عَلَى تَلاَمِيذِ الرَّبِّ فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِوَطَلَبَ مِنْهُ رَسَائِلَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ إِلَى الْجَمَاعَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا وَجَدَ أُنَاساً مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ رِجَالاً أَوْ نِسَاءً يَسُوقُهُمْ مُوثَقِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.

[/Q-BIBLE]
و هو نفسه وصف نفسه بالمفتري

[Q-BIBLE]


أَنَا الَّذِي كُنْتُ قَبْلاً مُجَدِّفاً وَمُضْطَهِداً وَمُفْتَرِياً



[/Q-BIBLE]

كيف مات بولس الرسول ؟ مات مقتولًا (شهيدًا- إتقطعت رقبته)

لا و مش بس كدة 

كيف كانت حياته ؟؟

هو الذى وصف حياته بهذا الوصف 

تعالى و أنظر :
[Q-BIBLE]

22. أَهُمْ عِبْرَانِيُّونَ؟ فَأَنَا أَيْضاً. أَهُمْ إِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ؟ فَأَنَا أَيْضاً. أَهُمْ نَسْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟ فَأَنَا أَيْضاً.
23. أَهُمْ خُدَّامُ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَقُولُ كَمُخْتَلِّ الْعَقْلِ: فَأَنَا أَفْضَلُ. فِي الأَتْعَابِ أَكْثَرُ. فِي الضَّرَبَاتِ أَوْفَرُ. فِي السُّجُونِ أَكْثَرُ. فِي الْمِيتَاتِ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً.
24. مِنَ الْيَهُودِ خَمْسَ مَرَّاتٍ قَبِلْتُ أَرْبَعِينَ جَلْدَةً إِلاَّ وَاحِدَةً.
25. ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ ضُرِبْتُ بِالْعِصِيِّ. مَرَّةً رُجِمْتُ. ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ انْكَسَرَتْ بِيَ السَّفِينَةُ. لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً قَضَيْتُ فِي الْعُمْقِ.
26. بِأَسْفَارٍ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً. بِأَخْطَارِ سُيُولٍ. بِأَخْطَارِ لُصُوصٍ. بِأَخْطَارٍ مِنْ جِنْسِي. بِأَخْطَارٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ. بِأَخْطَارٍ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. بِأَخْطَارٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ. بِأَخْطَارٍ فِي الْبَحْرِ. بِأَخْطَارٍ مِنْ إِخْوَةٍ كَذَبَةٍ.
27. فِي تَعَبٍ وَكَدٍّ. فِي أَسْهَارٍ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً. فِي جُوعٍ وَعَطَشٍ. فِي أَصْوَامٍ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً. فِي بَرْدٍ وَعُرْيٍ.

[/Q-BIBLE]

و السؤال لك : أما يكفى كل هذا ؟؟

أم يجب أن يُحكم عليه حُكم آخر يوم القيامة ؟؟

*



الحقيقة والحق قال:


> وكيف سينصف الله الملظوم وهو غير مسيحي وغير مؤمن وكيف سيعاقب الظالم بعد ان تاب ورجع للمسيح ؟


*
نعم ينصف الله الكل 

أما عن كيفية عقاب الله 

فلا تقلق : الله عادل و ليس بظالم *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2018)

سؤال  رائع و اجابات رائعة  أشكركم


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (18 أغسطس 2018)

عودة اخرى للموضوع لاني بصراحة غير مقتنع ولا ازال اجد الامر خالي من العدل الالهي !

اولا : كون شخص ارتكب جريمة قتل ولم يستطيعوا التعرف على شخصيته ثم مرت الايام وتاب وغفر الله له .. بالتالي سيكون فلت من العقاب في الدنيا وفلت من العقاب بالاخره وبالتالي ضاع حق الضحية بعدم عقاب المذنب وضاع معه حق اهله .

قلتم المسيح اخذ العقوبة عنه ! برضه مش حل لانها عامله مثل شخص يرتكب جريمة وشخص اخر ياخذ العقاب مكانه .. بالتالي البرئ عوقب على جريمة لم يرتكبها والمجرم اصبح حر طليق ونفذ من العقاب وهذا لا يوجد به عدل ! 
ولا يوجد انسان اخلاقي مطلقا يقبل ان يرى مجرم حر طليق وشخص برئ ياخذ العقاب بدلا منه على ذنب لم يرتكبه فهذا الامر غير مقبول ولا يقبل به اي انسان !

يعني تخيل ارتكب جريمة واقولك معلش قول عن فلان انه هو ارتكبها علشان يتعاقب بدلا مني ! فاي منطق هذا ! هذا تستر على مجرم والذي يتستر يكون مشارك في الجريمة ويعاقب طبقا للقانون !

ثم لا يوجد مجرم يقف امام القاضي ويقول للقاضي انا ندمت وتوبت ومش راح اكرر الجريمة مرة ثانيه .. فيقول له القاضي سامحتك اذهب الى بيتك ! بل سوف يعاقبه سواء تاب ام لم يتب لانه الجريمة ارتكبت وانتهى الامر وعلى الجاني اخذ العقوبة والا فلا فائده من وجود القانون من اساسه !

وعلى فرض الضحية شخص غير مسيحي او شخص مسيحي له خطايا . بالتالي سيذهب الى النار وبالتالي لا كسب حياه التي سلبها المجرم منه ولا كسب اخره ولا اخذ حقه كمان ولا اهل الضيحة اخذوا حقهم.

ولو قلتم المفروض اهل الضيحة يسامحوا ! يعني المفروض يتنازلوا عن حقهم ! فهل الله يتنازل عن حقه يوم القيامه حينما يقف البشر امامه ام سيحاسب كل شخص حسب اعماله وفي القيامه لا يوجد مغفره ولا يقبل الله اعتذارات احد ! لماذا يطلب الله  ان نسامح ونتنازل وهو لا يسامح ولا يتنازل عن الخطايا لدرجة ان اذا شخص قال لاخيه يا احمق استوجب نار جهنم !

يعني شخص فجر نفسه بين الالف الابرياء يدخل النار ومجرد شخص قال يا احمق يدخل النار كمان وللابد ايضا مثله ! اين العدل الالهي هنا حتى لو كانت درجة العقوبة مختلفه ايضا لا يوجد عدل في الموضوع ! كون ان جميع الخطايا واحده عند الله فهذا امر خالي من العدل الالهي بغض النظر ان الخطية هي خطية مهما كانت ولكن النوع مختلف وفرق بين الذي قال يا احمق وبين الذي فجر الالف الابرياء لا يقارن مطلقا لكي يستحقوا الاثنين نفس العقاب !


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2018)

مكتوب: طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة ويدخلوا من الأبواب إلى المدينة. لأن خارجا الكلاب (القصد المدنسين الواقعين تحت سلطان شهوات قلبهم) والسحرة والزناة والقتلة وعبدة الاوثان وكل من يحب ويصنع كذباً (رؤيا 22: 14 - 15)
الإنسان لو عاش بدون توبة حقيقية والتصق بخطاياه يهلك لأن الرب قال:  أقول لكم بل أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لوقا 13: 3)
بالنسبة للحكم هنا على الأرض بيتم حسب العدل القانوني، وليس لنا أن نقول أن فلان تاب أو لم يتب، لأن هذا في يد خالقه وحده لأنه يعرف صدق توبة الإنسان من عدمها، والإنسان الذي يتوب فعلياً بيدخل في سر الموت مع المسيح وقيامته وده سر بيتم في الخفاء في داخل قلبه حسب نعمة الله المُعطاه لهُ، لكن الله وضع قانون منذ العهد القديم وهو من قتل يُقتل، وسافك دم الإنسان بيد الإنسان يُسفك دمه، أي بالقضاء، لأن الكلام هنا عن القضاء مش أي إنسان يفعل هذا بنفسه بالطبع، أحنا كبشر مش نقدر نعرف القلوب ولا نفحصها على المستوى الشخصي ولا نقدر نقول فلان تاب والا مش تاب وهايدخل الملكوت والا لأ ديه حاجة يعرفها الله وحده فقط وفقط لا غير، فاحنا بنقدم رسالة الإنجيل للجميع ونقول توبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل على مستوى القلب وليس الظاهر ولا بالكلام وده ثمرته بتبان في حياة الإنسان بالتقوى والعمل بالوصية، وكل واحد مسئول عن نفسه وعن توبته قدام الله وليس الناس، ولا نقدر أن نحكم أي حكم على الآخرين بالنسبة لدخول الملكوت من عدمه، والكتاب المقدس واضح في أن من يفعل الخطية ويُلازمها فأنه ينال ثمرتها لأن أجرة الخطية موت.
​


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2018)

وبالنسبة لمن قال لأخيه يا أحمق هنا مش مسألة نطق الكلام الخارج من فمه، لأن المسيح الرب دايماً بيتكلم على مستوى القلب، مستوى الداخل، لأن المشكلة في الداخل من غضب وكراهية وبغضة، وهي نفسها المؤدية للقتل، لأن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً فهناك بغضة ما في قلبه وهي بداية أو طريق البغضة المؤدية للقتل، فلا تأخذ الكلام بشكله العادي بل تعمق في الكلام على مستوى فهم من يكلمهم الرب لأن الموضوع لهُ خلفية عند اليهودي لما يسمعه بالنسبة للقضاء، فالرب لما بيتكلم بيكلم سامعيه حسب فهمهم وثقافتهم الموجودة في ذلك الوقت، وأنا شايف عند شخصك العزيز خلط كبير ما بين القضاء الأرضي المستمد من الشريعة نفسه والوصية، وبين موضوع قبول الخاطي وتوبته وغفران الله، وبعدين الأمور لا تُأخذ بهذا الشكل لأن احنا لنا فقط أن ننظر للموضوع في اتجاهين اتجاه قضائي بالنسبة لهذا العالم وتحقيق العدل في الأرض لأن من قتل أو سرق لازم ينال جزاءه، أما بالنسبة للأبدية وما هو حكم الله على النفس يُترك لله وحده، فقط علينا أن نتوب ولا نتجه نحو الخطية والسقوط، وأيضاً لا نضع أحكام على عدل الله وبره، بل فقط نعيش التوبة بقلب مستقيم، أما النفوس في يد خالقها وحده، لأن كلامنا لن يؤخر ولن يُقدم في أحكام الله العادلة، لكن علينا أن نتوب بكل القلب ونحيا لله مُتممين الوصية، ومنذ بدء الوصايا الله قال: [لا تقتل]
​


----------



## خادم البتول (2 سبتمبر 2018)

طيب جرّب أن تفكر بالعكس: لنفترض مثلا أن هذا الإنسان لم يقتل أصلا ولم يرتكب أية جريمة: هل ما زال يحتاج إلى خلاص المسيح؟ بعبارة أخرى: هل تجسد الإله بيننا واتخذ *طبيعتنا *فقط كي يرفع خطايانا ويتلقى العقوبة بدلا منا، هكذا كما يبدو من فهمك ورسائلك؟ إذا كان الحال كذلك: *فلماذا هذه العقوبة ابتداء *إذا كان إلهنا حقا كما نزعم إلها مُحبا رحوما؟ *لماذا لا يغفر الله *نفسه أولا كما يطلب منا الغفران لغيرنا؟ لماذا لا يقبل ببساطة توبة الخاطئ ما دامت صادقة، بدلا من هذا الإصرار المحموم على العقوبة والانتقام والثأر؟ *القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *نفسه يقول في "تجسد الكلمة" إن توبة آدم  منذ البدء كانت كافية تماما، تكفيرا عن معصيته، ولم يكن بالله *مطلقا *أي غضب أو حقد أو نقمة، حاشاه! فلماذا إذًا كان التجسد ناهيك عن الصليب؟

السبب ببساطة أن جوهر الفداء هو "*الشـفاء*" أولا، أستاذنا الحبيب، لا مجرد "التخلص" من عقوبة تبحث عمّن يتلقاها! إن علة التجسد وغاية التدبير ـ القائم *كليا *على المحبة وليس القصاص ـ هي ببساطة *إعادة خلق الإنسان *نفسه مرة أخرى، بل الوجود كله بالتبعية، سيان كان هذا الإنسان إرهابيا قاتلا أو تقيـّا فاضلا! الخلاص من ثم ليس هو "الصليب" أبدا، بل هو "*التجسد*" نفسه أولا! التجسد نفسه هو الحدث الفائق والمعجزة الأكثر إبهارا وتعبير المحبة التي تفوق كل وصف، حين تنازل العليّ *فأخد ما لنا وأعطانا ما له*! قبل ضعفنا كي نحصل نحن على قوته، حمل عارنا كي نصعد نحن إلى مجده، هوى إلى عبوديتنا كي نرتفع نحن إلى حريته وسيادته، وتقيـّـد بإنسانيتنا كي ننطلق نحن ونسمو إلى ألوهيته!

(أما الصليب فهو تلك الذروة التي *داس فيها الموت بالموت* وتحققت بذلك غاية التدبير كله أخيرا. لذلك *لا نقف ولا يمكن أبدا أن نقف *عند الصليب بحد ذاته، رغم أنه "عقوبة" الموت وقد تم أخيرا توقيعها، إذ لا يكتمل أبدا معنى الصليب إلا بـ"*القيـــامة*" بعد هذا الموت، بانتصار "*الحيــــاة*" أخيرا وإعلان سلطانها، بقيام ذلك "الإنسان" الذي كان فيما قبل ميتا فاسدا مستعبدا: هو ذا الآن بالعكس يقوم مُمجدا منتصرا شامخا!)

*من ثم فإن اختصار الخلاص فقط في *"*الصليب*"، *ثم فضلا عن ذلك اختصار الصليب نفسه فقط في *"*بدلية*" *العقوبة أو حملها *"*بالنيابة*" *عن الإنسان: هذا ليس فقط تبسيطا ساذجا للأمر بل هو فهم خاطئ تماما للمسيحية كلها*! بل هذا هو الفهم الذي تحولت معه المسيحية للأسف عند كثيرين، رغم كل عمقها وعظمتها، إلى "*بكائيـة*" أساسها بل وقودها "*الإحساس بالذنب*" (كما قال بحق الفيلسوف آلان واتس في إحدى محاضراته الشهيرة) تجاه الحَمَل البريء الذي ذبحته خطايانا ، بدلا من أن تكون بالعكس "*احتفاليــة*" *انتصار على الموت والشر والخطيئة، بشارة جوهرها الفرح والمحبة والسلام وغايتها بالأحرى *"*الحيــاة*" *الأبدية في الله ومعه!*


لذلك قلنا سابقا إن سؤالك يحتاج كتابا كاملا للرد عليه! أنت تشتبك مع كل *الأصول *المسيحية تقريبا دون أن تدري، بدءا من معنى الخلاص نفسه وحتى حتمية العقوبة (أو بالأحرى العاقبة) ولماذا هي حتمية؟ بل ما هو معنى الخطيئة ابتداء ولماذا هي خطيئة؟ حاول من ثم مرة أخرى أستاذنا الحبيب مع الرسائل القليلة التي وصلتك بالفعل، أو ارجئ السؤال كله قليلا حتى يتحقق لك أولا فهم أفضل للمسيحية عموما وفلسفتها العميقة وتدبيرها الفائق الفريد. مع خالص تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2018)

اجابات محتاجه الواحد يقرأها كويس علشان يهضمها
أشكركم


----------

